# Book all WorldMark resorts on Monday Madness



## cotraveller (Aug 10, 2015)

This week's Monday Madness is labeled Summer Madness and runs for 2 weeks instead of the normal 1 week.  From the WorldMark web site:

_"*ALL WorldMark resorts, including exotics!**

Take a break with Monday Madness! Book now to get all WorldMark resorts, including exotics, for just $.07 per credit! The sooner you book, the better the availability! To take advantage of this special offer book online by Sunday, August 23rd."_


----------

